# Stihl HS 76 Hedge trimmer Parts?



## netimage (Aug 17, 2013)

I Would like to know if and where I can get a Cylinder Head ,Piston and Rings for a Stihl HS 76 Hedge Trimmer ??


----------



## AVB (Aug 20, 2013)

netimage said:


> I Would like to know if and where I can get a Cylinder Head ,Piston and Rings for a Stihl HS 76 Hedge Trimmer ??



Don't mean to sound like a broken record but Stihl OEM parts can only be purchase through a Stihl dealer. It is the way that Stihl operates.


----------



## quicksilver-ms (Aug 20, 2013)

try feebay under stihl hs 80 or fs 80,85


----------



## netimage (Aug 21, 2013)

AVB said:


> Don't mean to sound like a broken record but Stihl OEM parts can only be purchase through a Stihl dealer. It is the way that Stihl operates.


Sadly in my area Stihl customer service is horrible I can never get a straight answer from them. I go to five different Stihl dealers and get fifteen different answers and prices good luck getting a straight answer from them. They really want to only sell new stuff !


----------



## netimage (Aug 21, 2013)

quicksilver-ms said:


> try feebay under stihl hs 80 or fs 80,85



Thank you for the info !! I assume Part number 4137 020 1202 or 4137 020 1201
will be compatable?


----------



## quicksilver-ms (Aug 21, 2013)

sorry i was thinking 75.80,85. yours is 72,74,76 different pistons and cylinders.my mistake.


----------

